
Negativland – Don't Don't Get Freaked Out (Feat. Eliza) - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StFY_SG9wlk
======
Minor49er
Negativland famously fought a fair use case after they released an EP called
"U2". The way the cover was put together, people thought that it was a release
called "Negativland" by the band "U2". They wrote a book about it:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/387495.Fair_Use_](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/387495.Fair_Use_)

Also, their albums are pretty wild. They are basically the audio version of
Adbusters. I'd recommend the album "Dispepsi" to anyone who wants to poke fun
at corporatism and has an interest in experimental music.

------
pdkl95
Possibly related to the song they release last year, "More Data"[1]? Both
songs use the same "Meeeeeee..." sample, and they have complimentary topics.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTWD0j4tec4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTWD0j4tec4)

